# Snooty Robots



## Metryq (May 17, 2011)

Calling this thing a "robot" is an insult to *Asimo* _and_ *Roomba*:

*Rosie The Robot You Are Not: A Personal Dog-Walking (Plus Other Things!) Robot*

This thing looks like Crichton, the snooty robot in the second season of _Buck Rogers in the 25th Century_. Putting his hands on his "hips" and talking down to humans pretty well sums up his skill set. "Luna" can't do even that much. Heck, the Japanese have table-top robots that can *dance*, while "Luna" has trouble rolling across a floor without tipping over.

The Geekologie writer commented on the same thing I would have pointed out: the ubiquitous "dog walking robot" joke, which appeared in _Back to the Future II_ and _I, Robot_. I don't recall anyone laughing at the gag in _BTTFII_, but the audience in _I, Robot_ laughed. I was disgusted. I'm sure the gag was meant as sarcasm because I have met people who consider walking the dog a chore, rather than personal time with a family member.


----------



## Vertigo (May 17, 2011)

I would agree with your dog walking comments. 

And I would have to say that looking at the robot's "hands" I really can't see it doing anything at all of any use. I mean they're just bent metal rods for goodness sake!


----------



## Metryq (May 18, 2011)

I forgot to mention poor Gromit being taken for a walk by the techno-trousers in _The Wrong Trousers_. But then, Wallace is a bit of an airhead.


----------



## RJM Corbet (May 18, 2011)

Hmmm. I wonder if Vangelis gave permission? Someone might have to sell a lot of stupid plastic toys to pay for it ...


----------

